# حاضرة



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
ما معنى «حاضرة» تحديدا؟ أرجّح أنّ معناها «عاصمة» أو «مركز» لكنها تبدو غريبة عليّ... وجدتها في سياق «القرية حاضرة المحافظة» وأتسائل ما إذا كان معناها المركز التراثي أو التاريخي وليس الإداري...​


----------



## WadiH

إسكندراني said:


> السلام عليكم
> ما معنى «حاضرة» تحديدا؟ أرجّح أنّ معناها «عاصمة» أو «مركز» لكنها تبدو غريبة عليّ... وجدتها في سياق «القرية حاضرة المحافظة» وأتسائل ما إذا كان معناها المركز التراثي أو التاريخي وليس الإداري...​


الحاضرة هي المدينة الكبرى في المنطقة، سواءً كانت مركزاً تاريخياً أو تراثياً أم غير ذلك
مثلاً الدمّام هي حاضرة المنطقة الشرقية من المملكة، أي أنها هي المدينة الكبرى في المنطقة، مع أنها لم تنشأ إلا في القرن العشرين​


----------



## إسكندراني

Wadi Hanifa said:


> الحاضرة هي المدينة الكبرى في المنطقة، سواءً كانت مركزاً تاريخياً أو تراثياً أم غير ذلك
> مثلاً الدمّام هي حاضرة المنطقة الشرقية من المملكة، أي أنها هي المدينة الكبرى في المنطقة، مع أنها لم تنشأ إلا في القرن العشرين


شكراً على ردك الطيّب وادي حنيفة، قد أكّدت لي أنّ معنى الكلمة كما ظننت..
سؤالي إذاً هو هل ممكن أن تكون مدينة ما حاضرة للمنطقة الإدارية وأن تكون مدينة أخرى هي مقر الإدارة؟ إذا أخذنا مثالك نجد أنّ الدمّام هي المركز الحضري الرئيس، كما أنها أيضاً مقر الإمارة. لكني أشكّ أنّ ذلك ليس الحال دائماً، فلذلك تستخدم كلمة «حاضرة» وليس «مركز» أو «عاصمة».ـ​


----------



## WadiH

نعم ممكن من الناحية النظرية
لكن فعلياً في المملكة عادة يتجمهر السكان حيث مقر الحكم
لدينا لا تستخدم كلمة عاصمة إلا للرياض ومكة

هناك مصطلح مشابه وهو المنطقة الحضرية وتعني metropolitan area
فمنطقة الدمام تشمل الدمام والخبر والظهران وربما مدن أخرى


----------



## إسكندراني

آه يعني الحاضرة مرادفة للمنطقة الحضرية ذلك شيء بديهي شكراً ​


----------

